# Exhaust



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Magnaflow, ZZP, should be a couple others. There are a couple dual options available, I believe they either work without a hanger or have provisions for one.

The problem is that installing the exhaust does not automatically void your warranty... voiding of a warranty (or really a warranty claim) occurs when you bring the car in for service due to a failure and they identify the source of the failure as the exhaust. 

I'm willing to bet that if you bring the car back to that same dealer with say... total engine failure, they'll deny the warranty (read: warranty claim). 

With that said, I vote to go for it anyway, it's highly unlikely an exhaust would cause any damage. I'd also recommend a tune to pickup some extra power as well as make the most of that exhaust (If there's any gain to be had, I like it's still in debate)


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I actually got a call from the dealership I bought it from right after I posted it and they said they'd install whatever I wanted and not void my warranty. I guess we'll see how well that holds up. I actually decided to go with the ZZP o2 DP/MP combo and the ZZP exhaust. I know these cars have two cats and that the DP deletes one of them so my only question is if I throw these all together with the metal spun cat option for the MP am I good to go for emissions? Also, does the DP delete the resonator? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Technically you must have a stock cat in stock location in my state. 

That said, i highly doubt you'll have emissions issues with the ZZP setup. 

The DP only deletes the front cat, there is no resonator that far forward


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

How much does a freer flowing exhaust help Cruzes ?

Is the factory system/muffler really that restrictive ?


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I think the stock exhaust is actually pretty decent for the cars' setup like the Cobalts' were. But there will always be room for improvement.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

